# Where to find trailer wheel covers



## Andy Taylor (Oct 4, 2014)

When I store my trailer for the winter, I want to protect the tires. Does anyone know where I can find wheel covers? The tire size is 4.80 X 12. Thanks.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 4, 2014)

Cabelas sells spare tire covers.


----------



## Andy Taylor (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Seon (Oct 24, 2014)

Most RV shop like Camping World sells them as well as auto parts store like Autozone.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Oct 24, 2014)

ebay

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ailer+whee&_nkw=trailer+wheel+covers&_sacat=0


----------

